
Fairchild Symbol Computer (2008) [pdf] - mpweiher
https://gordonbell.azurewebsites.net/tcmwebpage/computertimeline/fairchildsymbol.pdf
======
mpweiher
"At the expense of extra hardware, the Symbol computer removed
‘‘artifacts’’—introduced to improve execution speed— of conventional computing
languages. Undesirable programming artifacts, for example, included static
data types and type declaration."

:-)

"Fairchild’s Symbol computer had both the compiler and operating system built
with hardware, not software."

8-)

"The translator hardware (compiler) operated at disk transfer speeds and was
so fast there was no need to keep and store object code, since it could be
quickly regenerated on-the-fly."

